
Ceylon language - mooreds
http://ceylon-lang.org
======
simple10
Ceylon has showed up on HN a few times. Here's the link to recent comment
thread.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10463464](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10463464)

------
randomThoughts9
I like to skim through their gitter channel from time to time, to see what
they are up to. But lately, it's not clear.

Does anybody here have more data on this? What's next for ceylon? What's the
status with the intellij plugin? Or with the android support in general?

------
jazzyk
Ceylon is such an under-rated language. It is what Java should have been - had
it been curated better. RedHat should really spend more time/money on
spreading the word - a lot of people have not even heard of it.

------
pkolaczk
Why elephant again? Don't we have too many elephants in logos already in
popular OSS projects? Hadoop, PostgreSQL and now Ceylon...

